# got bit in the face by a pitbull/olde english bulldog



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry i havnt been around guys n gals-
about a week ago i was outside smoking at my work.
this guy rode up on his bicycle with a fairly well built pitbull mix she was white n red.
her name is baby.
i asked about her and he toldme she was nice. so i slowly apporached the dog with my hand out-she licked my hand. i then reached to pet her and she lunged up and bit my lip n cheek. he said she NORMALLY doesnt do that but only to men.i got pretty pissed as she had broke the skin on my lip n cheek-drew blood-
did i do something or was this just a bad situation.....???


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow bad situation! that dog should not be in public expecally without a muzzel, what if that had been a child!?! shoot its very questionable weather that dog should be alive!!!!

hope your ok sorry it happened to you


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

dog should be PTS...

you didn't do anything wrong, it's not like you went to touch without permission. Even so the dog shouldn't have done that. 

bad owner, bad dog!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> dog should be PTS...
> 
> you didn't do anything wrong, it's not like you went to touch without permission. Even so the dog shouldn't have done that.
> 
> bad owner, bad dog!


Great post!

Rednosemama.. you didn't deserve that. I don't know if you did anything about it, or not, other than cleaning and treating your wounds. But, I would've given this guy a serious education right then and there. That was uncalled for and he shouldn't have covered for her ill actions.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the dogs A menace.
this may be the first of many for it.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jmejiaa said:


> dog should be PTS...
> 
> *bad owner*, bad dog!


lets not jump to conclusion.
if you see the dog in A week,then it's A bad owner.
I would go and directly down the dog.until it's known,the outcome,I'll run on hope.
after all isn't that what we as responsible owners seek for the breed?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> lets not jump to conclusion.
> if you see the dog in A week,then it's A bad owner.
> I would go and directly down the dog.until it's known,the outcome,I'll run on hope.
> after all isn't that what we as responsible owners seek for the breed?


yes WW but via the Op he did say "he only nornmally does that with men" meaning he has a past hx of HA


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> he said she NORMALLY doesnt do that but only to men.


via OP......


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> yes WW but via the Op he did say "he only nornmally does that with men" meaning he has a past hx of HA


that was noticed.theirs such A mix of feelings in me with that.
i had A female that was not the man type.yet it was A result of being horse whipped.
I got her at 11 mos.A well bred loposay dog.it wasn't 3-4 mos. after having her that she/we worked it out.
my ex kept her til she was 14 yrs. old.
I as a responsible owner during her panty fitting phase managed her with guidance and never put her in failing situations.
he may have been doing the same,and now knows she is full on agressive.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HORRIBLE OWNER, that dog should be pts instead of being left in this guys care he obviously isnt helping this breed infact he is making it worse by not acknowledging his dog is aggressive n allowing others to come in contact with her.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

If a pit bites no matter who it is men or women the dog should be PTS. There is no excuse for that and failure to put the dog to sleep is a BAD OWNER in my eyes.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> that was noticed.theirs such A mix of feelings in me with that.
> i had A female that was not the man type.yet it was A result of being horse whipped.
> I got her at 11 mos.A well bred loposay dog.it wasn't 3-4 mos. after having her that she/we worked it out.
> my ex kept her til she was 14 yrs. old.
> ...


While its good to give the benefit of the doubt on some occasions, I think this guy was being irresponsible. I very much doubt your methods of guidance and evaluation would include letting her bite strangers in the face to see if she was HA or not. As you stated, you didn't put her in failing situations. This guy did.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend has a dog who lunges at strangers he doesn't feel safe around(No bite,just bark lunge). This is why the dog is always muzzled in public,if there are people around.

That dog is a lawsuit waiting to happen.and should NOT be in public unless muzzled.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow that must of been scary. I always muzzle my dogs whenever in public. The first time I took my dogs to the vet he asked if they had aggression issues because they were muzzled. I told him I would rather be cautious and don't want anyone to say my dog bit... so I muzzle them wherever we go even though they never showed signs of HA.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

sounds like a bad situation and i am sorry this happened. there is something i have to ask did the dog actualy jump up and bight you on perpurse. i have only seen one instance of a dog doing just that jump up and bight someones face without showing any signs of agression. (a black lab bit my ex in her face18 stitches later and casmetic surgery to fix her). now i have had many of dogs get excited and jump up on me and nip my chin or my cheak. buy just the way you discrided this very bad insadent there was no sign at all. and this should have been reported. with this being said I know with the way things are going with the pitbull bully and bulldog BLS these days being reported does not help but like this was said before how many times dose it take for one dog to constanly do this before someone realy gets hurt. I just want to know the intire story before I past any judgement and make a statement of the dog should be PTS. there is always two sides of every story and when it comes to dogs three sides but one of them is never spoken.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

heflinskennel said:


> there is always two sides of every story and when it comes to dogs three sides but one of them is never spoken.


thats a bag of crap.use caution coming to sites whimsically and posting flagrantly.
some folks have been down through there with dogs to a place where others just read about.


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> If a pit bites no matter who it is men or women the dog should be PTS. There is no excuse for that and failure to put the dog to sleep is a BAD OWNER in my eyes.


I go along with that. Like in the old times.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

there is to sides of every story your version of events my version of events and the real truth. when it comes to situations like this there is always something left out something you did something the other person did something you should have done something you should not have done. there are alot of things that are left out of this story like how long did she talk with the guy before reaching down and touching the dog. was the guy strattling the the bike while talking to her did the bike move suddenly while she was petting the dog. hell was the dogs tail wagging before she started to pet it. there are alot of things. but people are fast to say put it to sleep bad owner. POEPLE HAVE TO REMEMBER THIS IF IT HAS TEETH IT CAN BITE.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> thats a bag of crap.use caution coming to sites whimsically and posting flagrantly.
> some folks have been down through there with dogs to a place where others just read about.


you know william you dont know any thing about me and I am tired of everytime I come on here you have something almighty to say towards me. thats fine if you know one thing about me but you dont so untill you do stay the hell off me. you dont know everything about what happen where you there was i there no was this something that could have been avoided yes buy the owner and by the victum. what ever happen to dont pet strange dogs. hell i learned that from my great gandmother. but back to you and I if you have something personal against me I am happy to get together and talk about this. I live and breath for my dogs and the breed if I could sit at home and spend 24 hours a day with them i would. but I have a job.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

heflinskennel said:


> hell was the dogs tail wagging before she started to pet it.


By tail wagging do you mean friendly or aggressive? Cause you know, it's really hard to tell.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

heflinskennel said:


> *what ever happen to dont pet strange dogs.* hell i learned that from my great gandmother.


According to the OP, she asked if the dog was friendly before she patted it. Is it something I would have done? Maybe not. It is not unreasonable, however, to assume a dog is not going to bite you in the face after having been told that is friendly.

My second reason for believing that the owner was being irresponsible is that he knew the dog had a history of aggression. But that's OK because it's usually only men right?

If the event happened like the OP says it did then I have no problem blaming the owner.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

yes I agree the owner is most definitely irresponsible for knowing how this dog acted towards men and not saying something about it before hand. for I am sure if he had said something to that fact before hand she would not have even attepted to touch the dog. there are alot of dogs I see my self and would love to pet but everyone has to remember not all dogs are freindly with strangers like they are at home we dont know there history my aunt has a old english bully dogge that is great with everyone but me she barks and growls at me when ever i come around and after an hour of being around her she calms down and will let me pet her she smells my other dogs on me and feels threatened when i am around but do i turn my back on her heck no do i take her for granted nope. i show her she does not intimadate me by her actions and let her relax before i deal with her. after about an hour she begs me to play with her. she does this buy laying on her back to let me rub her belly or brings me a ball to through it for her. there are alot of ways to tell if a dog has an aggressive tail wagging or a friendly one the first sign is the eyes and head drop if the dog drops it head and tail slows waggen the dog is unsure of you watch the dogs eyes they will follow your hand do not trust the dog with everything. untill the dog raises its head and wagging starts up faster with no growl or hair standing on end. never reach for a dog from the above its head let the dog smell you then back off slowly unless there is sure signs he or she is going to eat you. dont stand to close untill the dog relaxs and starts paying you no mind continue the conversation with the owner ask the dogs name just to help the dog relax. most people make the mistake and forget it is a dog and think just because the owner says its friendly dose not mean the dog is going to like you or trust you.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

heflinskennel said:


> yes I agree the owner is most definitely irresponsible for knowing how this dog acted towards men and not saying something about it before hand....


In my opinion, The owner was irresponsible because he knew about the "Human Aggression" (you can call it "stranger aggression" if you want), And did not put the dog down. 
The problem today, is that BSL wants to ban our breed, Because now days, Humans refuse to pts a HA dog.
When ALL working class dogs were being bred into what they are today, They all had to be able to be handled by humans. ANY HA dog would be PTS, End of story.

Now days, People not only continue to own HA dogs, but breed these dogs. I love all my dogs to death, And one of the contributing factors for my love for them is that they get along so well with all humans. If one were ever to show signs of HA, Regardless of how much I love that one dog, I love the breed more and would have to pts the dog.

Responsible ownership not only means preventing dog bites, It also means understanding when a dog should NOT be in public or PTS due to HA


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

heflinskennel said:


> you know william you dont know any thing about me and I am tired of everytime I come on here you have something almighty to say towards me. thats fine if you know one thing about me but you dont so untill you do stay the hell off me. you dont know everything about what happen where you there was i there no was this something that could have been avoided yes buy the owner and by the victum. what ever happen to dont pet strange dogs. hell i learned that from my great gandmother. but back to you and I if you have something personal against me I am happy to get together and talk about this. I live and breath for my dogs and the breed if I could sit at home and spend 24 hours a day with them i would. but I have a job.


you said initially that we don't speak of that 3rd point to A problem.you were wrong.thats always the side I take.you were the first to assume the worst of another,don't know the truth then want to cry wolf when your coat gets pulled.ya might want to do more participatin if your going to lock horns with some of us.not everyones beneath the greatest dogman/kennel owner in the world(you).some of us were doin what you'll probably never do before you poo'ed your first green spot.
read what you said brother, the first time and read now what your saying.
you painted us with a wide brush,like YOU fruckin know us,and then want us to leave you alone on your perch of superiority.

I didn't want to say this,but reading my own post sometimes is difficult.I do though have whats called writers mentallity.
yours,well,theirs alot to be desired.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

well i was outside he had dismounted his bike and unhooked the leash from the bike and walked up to me. i talked to him for a few moments-the length it takes to smoke a cigarette- letting the dog smell me. its not the first time Ive dealt with any breed i do my best not to approach the dog i let them approach me on their terms. she was sitting so i wasn't paying attention to her tail. he said he was trying to find her a new home cause his landlord wouldn't let him have her anymore.after 
she bit me i was shocked and kinda stepped back for a second then told the guy 
"your dog just bit me in the face" he didnt seemed shocked but exasperated,
thats when he mentioned the fact of only usually men.i told him about this website and the fact that pit bulls were bred to be handled by humans in any situation. i mentioned i had pumpkin n he asked if she did it to,
she does not. he continued on with some continuous bs so i asked him to leave and take his dog with him and never come back.
i did not report it because i dont need or want bsl knocking on my door.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thats horrible.. in my eyes if a dog does that to any person it should be put down...


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> well i was outside he had dismounted his bike and unhooked the leash from the bike and walked up to me. i talked to him for a few moments-the length it takes to smoke a cigarette- letting the dog smell me. its not the first time Ive dealt with any breed i do my best not to approach the dog i let them approach me on their terms. she was sitting so i wasn't paying attention to her tail. he said he was trying to find her a new home cause his landlord wouldn't let him have her anymore.after
> she bit me i was shocked and kinda stepped back for a second then told the guy
> "your dog just bit me in the face" he didnt seemed shocked but exasperated,
> thats when he mentioned the fact of only usually men.i told him about this website and the fact that pit bulls were bred to be handled by humans in any situation. i mentioned i had pumpkin n he asked if she did it to,
> ...


 am glad you finnished telling us the full story. and yes it is the owners fault and now you see the real reason he is trying to find the dog a new home he cant handle the dog nor should he own the dog. there is only one thing I see wrong with how you handled this and understand fully on why you handled it the way you did. but there is one problem with this now what happens if this guy keeps the dog and it hurts someone realy bad (death to a child) or he gives or sells the dog to someone and does not tell them how this dog is not knowing is realy wourse then haveing a ha dog and knowing how it is and how to properly handle it. I would have gave this person my number and told them i will help them find a better home for the dog for him. later met up with this person taken the dog to a person that will handle it properly or have it pts my self to make sure it could not hurt someone else. I think you did everything else right accept not geting his contact info. because of this no one knows who he is where he is what happend to the dog I know you and i will feel alot worse if in an month you see the dog on the news or the owner on the news because it killed a child or something else. BLS will surely be knocking on everyones door in your area then. I am very sorry this happened to you and I know after anyone gets bit its hard to think clearly from the shock of it if nothing else. But for us owners breeders and fanciers of the breed we all need to think a little clearer and not think of BLS knocking on just my door or yours we need to think of everyones saftey. please dont think i am blaiming you for this happening to you because I am not. maybe this has helped you or someone else in the future with what we should do if something like this happens to another one of us. REDNOSE_MOMMA again i am very sorry about what happened.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That dog does not need to be put onto someone else. What if it bites a child.
Not good.


----------



## im sparticus (Jul 21, 2010)

I dont feel we can condemn this dog to be PTS until we know its history.
However there is only two outcomes,either-muzzled at all times in public and depending how USA laws views a dog bite in or on your property, everywhere except inside the house.i.e Garden.
Or PTS.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

im sparticus said:


> I dont feel we can condemn this dog to be PTS until we know its history.
> Or PTS.


Condemn is such a harsh word, but it is true.

The reason most pit bulls do so well with humans is that when the breed was being bred into what it is today, ANY human aggressive dog, Or any dog that showed signs of human aggression was instantly culled/pts.

So what happens in another 50 years when people DON'T pts aggressive pit bulls? We begin creating a much more human aggressive breed, Thats what happens.

Keep my pit bulls the way they are, And do the humane thing... Put down ANY human aggressive dog.

Either put 1 aggressive dog down now, Or watch an entire breed get put down later on when they are uncontrollable due to bad owners.


----------

